
Cloud Storage Pricing Calculator - ingve
https://www.backblaze.com/b2/cloud-storage-pricing.html
======
vgt
I work for Google Cloud and want to make a note.

This page is quoting Google Cloud's multi-region storage option, which is the
most redundant storage option in the industry (but more expensive than, say,
Regional GCS), which is what S3 has.

The page makes it seem that all storage options are equal, which is not
serving users' best interests.

